# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Thread of Many Colors/Beautiful photos

## sargentodiaz

Nota single one in the USA!


Seemore @http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/0...n_6697730.html

----------


## sargentodiaz

Thereport says frozen over but that's obviously an overstatement.The other problem is that such pictures have shown up before on theinternet and they were from several years ago. However, as far as Ican tell  and because I've seen this on various sites  thisappears to be real.


Seemore @http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/g...frozen-gallery





TheMiddle East today @http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-31550536

----------


## sargentodiaz

Perhaps you might like to share some of your own:



California can be awesomely beautiful when it gets some rain.

----------


## sargentodiaz

Another thread to share what you think others might enjoy:

----------

usfan (02-20-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

You might try learning how to spell "Niagara."

Not "Niagra" and not "Nigra."

----------

Jen (05-29-2015)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

> You might try learning how to spell "Niagara."
> 
> Not "Niagra" and not "Nigra."


I'm certain I had you on Ignore in another forum. Probably end up doing it here too.

----------


## NaturalBorn

Harrisburg, Pennsylvania

Harrisburgh.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_...2014-10-06.gif


https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-c...%2BKlinger.jpg


https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-U...2B2015%2B-%2B1

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> You might try learning how to spell "Niagara."
> 
> Not "Niagra" and not "Nigra."



Nigra was the folks who used to tend grandpappy's fields.

(I know...I know...I'm going to hell)

----------


## Coolwalker

*This is pretty colorful:*

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## NaturalBorn

So what if it is only 9* F outside, I'm staying inside.

AMsnow.jpg

----------

sargentodiaz (03-07-2015)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

g

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I'm certain I had you on Ignore in another forum. Probably end up doing it here too.


I was too busy enjoying the photos to notice anything else. Keep up the great work Sarge.

----------


## KSigMason

From last week's snowfall:



My view on my way from work:

----------


## sargentodiaz

Places in Italy got *8 feet*​ of snow in one day!

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## BleedingHeadKen

San Francisco Bay Area salt flats

----------


## sargentodiaz

> San Francisco Bay Area salt flats


Are these for real?

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Are these for real?


Sort of. They are an artist rendering, so the colors are correct but the textures are in silk.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

KSigMason (03-17-2015)

----------


## KSigMason

Great pics sargentodiazda

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## HoneyBee



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter



----------

sargentodiaz (04-15-2015)

----------


## KSigMason



----------

sargentodiaz (04-15-2015)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

KSigMason (04-16-2015)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## KSigMason



----------

sargentodiaz (04-20-2015)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

KSigMason (04-20-2015)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

KSigMason (04-20-2015)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

These are at a castle I went by every day on my way to work at the American embassy in Vienna

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## East of the Beast

New River Gorge West Virginia

----------


## East of the Beast

Coopers Rock West Virginia

----------

sargentodiaz (05-28-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast

Black Water Falls West Virginia

----------

sargentodiaz (05-28-2015)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Graet pics! Love this thread.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

I used to love to walk through the streets of the old towns at night when it rained or just afterward. Having lived in the desert for 35 years, rain is the one thing I truly miss.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I used to love to walk through the streets of the old towns at night when it rained or just afterward. Having lived in the desert for 35 years, rain is the one thing I truly miss.


We Floridians love the rain, especially the summer time afternoon gully washers. Even a very rare all day rain is awesome because it obscures the hideous sun. You can always tell tourists in their rental cars . . . they are the only idiots with the top down on their convertible in the middle of summer.

----------


## East of the Beast

There is a God.He is alive.In Him we live and we survive.

----------


## Jen

10303763_850472838314488_1823377790577798026_n.jpg
https://www.facebook.com/sciencedump...type=1&fref=nf

----------


## Jen

1537863_901903609876884_3387844612607992213_o.jpg
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Belie...408?fref=photo

----------


## Jen

1380151_252366484912326_770087373_n.jpg
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Belie...408?fref=photo

----------


## Jen

1381454_538438886249513_456483904_n.jpg
https://www.facebook.com/pages/South...642?fref=photo

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dos Equis



----------


## sargentodiaz

Did you have to screw with the thread to show this piece of excrement?

If you don't like what I post, then I'll stop.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Absolutely spectacular

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

(These are going to be my last four. Too hard to post them)  :Wtf20:

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

[Okay, now that I've stopped posting on another forum because the moderators are such jerks, I have time to come back to posting these here. An occasional Thank You would be appreciated.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

That bench makes an excellent pew for those who want to get close to Him without all the artificial stuff

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Ever stop to ponder at the awesomeness of a tree? Any tree?

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dos Equis

> You might try learning how to spell "Niagara."
> 
> Not "Niagra" and not "Nigra."


Nigra falls?

I'm sure Progs would love that name change.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

sargentodiaz (07-23-2015)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

NuYawka (10-02-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Garden House Queen

@sargentodiaz
....many thanks for some of the most beautiful pictures I have ever seen.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> @sargentodiaz
> ....many thanks for some of the most beautiful pictures I have ever seen.


You're welcome and here are some more:

----------

Garden House Queen (10-03-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

